
LHC sees hint of boson heavier than Higgs - etiam
http://www.nature.com/news/lhc-sees-hint-of-boson-heavier-than-higgs-1.19036
======
gus_massa
I tried to find more details, this is the best I found ...

More info:
[http://indico.cern.ch/event/442432/](http://indico.cern.ch/event/442432/)

From the pdf of CMS, page 53: "Local p-value: 2.5σ @ 760 GeV"

From the pdf of ATLAS, page 44: "an excess of 3.6σ (local) is observed at a
mass hypothesis of minimal p0 of 750 GeV"

